# Seeking Golden Retriever who Needs loving home



## MrsDee (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi, I am in Michigan. My 14-year-old female Golden passed away from kidney failure last July. I am seeking to adopt/rescue another female Golden that needs a loving home. 

I seek a dog that is on the "laid-back" side. A dog that loves to cuddle and be loved-up on is an added plus. We would like a Golden who is potty-trained and likes to walk on the leash, as well as off leash, too. We feel that we are past dealing with the very early "puppy stage" and would like a dog that is at least two years old.

We have a beautiful home with close to an acre of land. We are two responsible, mature (retired) adults (husband is a retired firefighter/paramedic and I was a legal assistant). We are blissfully child-free, so no worries about children mistreating animals. Best food, tons of love (we do not travel much so we are both home to give the dog lots of love), care and companionship. We also provide lots of daily exercise (I like to walk for at least an hour a day). Dog is ALWAYS accompanied by an adult when taken outside to potty or to go to the park for a run. We are always next to the dog when we take our best friend(s) outside for a potty run. We are also diligent about vaccinations, all necessary regular veterinary care, heartguard and flea protection. If someone knows of a female Golden who meets these specifications, please contact MrsDee at: [email protected]


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not familiar with Michigan but these might be good places to start: 

golden retriever rescue, Golden Retriever Rescue of MI Franklin, MI Home
Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue | Grand Rapids, MI
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource - Golden Retriever Adoptions Toledo


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum, I'm sorry for your loss of your Golden girl. 

If you click on the links Brave posted above, you will be able to view available Goldens for Adoption, the adoption process and submit an application. If you don't see a Golden you're interested in, the Rescue may not have all their available Goldens listed, the groups usually don't until they are cleared medically. 

If you go to this link, click on the Group's name, they tell under their listings which area they serve. Contact the Group closest to you. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

ETA: If you get approved and a dog that doesn't match your wants/needs/lifestyle, you will be put on a wait list, then when one does come in, you will be contacted prior to new applicants. 

The GR Rescues do a great job matching families with the dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Might want to contact breeder referrals at the different golden retriever clubs in Michigan, Ohio, Indiana, and Illinois. <= IE, FDGRC, Marshbanks, Mid Michigan GRC, Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo, Greater Cincinnati GRC, etc. 

Many times if a breeder has a young dog to rehome (if family is moving, change of life status, etc), they do not advertise, but rely on word of mouth to find the best home for the dogs.


----------

